# The best way to display your machinery for sale...



## Jimbojones (Mar 2, 2017)

...is to put a bunch of your abrasive/cutting power tools across the bedways to show how the machine was really taken care of.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/f...ts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_alerts


----------



## PeterT (Mar 2, 2017)

Sad. Might even be a decent machine. OTOH maybe fortunate insight. Its the ones that endured a life of abuse & then get shined up for the ad photo that are the source of buyers remorse. Many years ago I accompanied a friend to some auctions for government surplus lathes which actually was student lathes like from educational institutions. May have just been a bad batch but despite low documented hours, some had obviously seen some crashes & abuse. And every new school term, another fresh batch of recruits arrives. Never had the warm & fuzzy about 'student lathe' after that experience.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 3, 2017)

Clearly these are accessories that come with the lathe - Aint' those metal things meant to be storage racks?


----------

